# Hot Ditch report 12/08



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Got there at about 7am. Caught the first trout on the third cast - 18". Thought - "this is going to be a good day". Didn't catch another fish for 2 hours - 12". Thought - "this is ... a day". 

I finally hit on the combination & after that the trout could not resist the Chartreuse gulp minnow on a 1/4oz Chartruse lead head.

I was casting, not trolling, like most folks do around that area. I guess I attracted a crowd. When I left at about 1pm there were 5 boats trying to cast into my livewell. Geez, it got crowded quick.

Turned out to be a great day. Ended up with 30 trout, 16 "keepers" (don't get excited, I only kept 10). Top end was 24".

Wish I could figure how to post pictures.

I am going to smoke some of the larger fillets on Sunday. Taste report to follow.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

mmmm... Hot ditch trout, the bite that will bite back!!!:--|


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Soaked em in a new brine recipe overnight and 6 hours in the smoker. Fantastic. Even my picky kid liked it. He would never eat anything smoked before. Hope we don't die.
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

They are fine to eat out of there in small amounts


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

Great place to fish, would not eat a single piece though.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

LOL... the hot ditch is cleaner then most places in the Elizebeth river.....the water is just used as a coolent.. Plus the plant is COAL powered Not nuclear.... that water is filtered better then tap water... the salt is still in it.. but the water is cleaner coming out then going in..
And the fish that are there are the dumb greedy ones that hang out .. cause of the warm water... they leave when the water warms in the spring... Sheesh.. this "urban legand" needs to die..
I hope none of you buy Crabs.. blue claws... cause alot of em come from there.. and there Lifelong residents there.. good crabbing there year round..


----------

